# Bezeichnung von Abdeckkaben für Schrauben



## Jumper (12 Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Abdeckhülsen bzw. -kragen für Schrauben im Schaltschrankbau heißen die man verwendet damit Kabelisolierungen nicht durch Schrauben beschädigt werden?
Suche schon die ganze Zeit bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden!


Gruß Jumper


----------



## jabba (12 Mai 2011)

Wo willst du die denn einsetzen ?

Denn für die Montage von z.B. Verdrahtungskanälen sollte man direkt Kunststoffspreiznieten einsetzen, und erst gar kein Metall verwenden.

Ansonsten heißen die Schutzkappe, man muss aber dann sehen wofür:

Z.B. für Sechskant bei Amazon


----------



## reliability (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo Jumper,

Abdeckkappen für Schraubenköpfe und sonstiger Art
findest Du z.B. bei Kapsto

http://www.poeppelmann.com/kapsto/index.d.html

Gruß


----------



## Jumper (12 Mai 2011)

Danke!
aber eigentlich suche ich etwas das aussieht wie eine Art Miniatur-Kunstoffschüssel durch die eine Schraube hindurch geschraubt wird und die dann die Seiten des Schraubenkopfes abdeckt

Gruß Jumper


----------



## jabba (13 Mai 2011)

Jumper schrieb:


> Danke!
> aber eigentlich suche ich etwas das aussieht wie eine Art Miniatur-Kunstoffschüssel durch die eine Schraube hindurch geschraubt wird und die dann die Seiten des Schraubenkopfes abdeckt
> 
> Gruß Jumper



Das wird eigentlich nur bei den 19" Racks so gemacht
Siehe hier 
Gibts aber auch bei Rittal usw.


----------



## knabi (16 Mai 2011)

Moin,

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du die Dinger hier meinst:







Das sind Kragenscheiben, waren früher schwarz, heute transparent. Für metrische Schrauben M4/M5.

Hager (Tehalit)-Bestellnummer:M5164, gibt's bei jedem Elektro-Großhändler.
http://www.hager.de/leitungsfuehrun...-zubehoer/m5164/195124.htm?Suchbegriffe=m5164

Spreizniete zur Verdrahtungskanalbefestigung sind zwar OK, aber der Kunststoff altert und wird spröde, mir sind schon des öfteren damit befestigte Kanäle beim Deckelöffnen komplett entgegen gekommen, weil die Spreizniete gebrochen sind - deshalb setzen wir eigentlich immer Schrauben zur Verdrahtungskanalmontage ein - natürlich mit diesen Kragenscheiben, damit eventueller Metallgrat nicht die Aderleitung beschädigt.

Gruß

Holger


----------

